

Show HN: Cost Price Calculator: Restaurant Menu Engineering - chotachetan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riT4wiknQGE

======
chotachetan
This is my last try to get some traction or funding for this software piece
that we built for Restaurant Menu Engineering. If somebody thinks this can be
useful to the restaurants as a tool for menu engineering, let me know. I
desperately need some funding to stay alive to build this. Please mail me at
mail2suryadeep@gmail.com if you think this might serve well in the
restaurants. I am also ready to customize or add something to this if that
works.

